# Ash leaf chair



## Clifford_Parker (May 23, 2010)

Until recently I have used a DeWalt reciprocating saw with a 14" 6TPI blade for blocking and roughing all of my bigger pieces. This chair is the first piece I have done using my Stihl 017 for those tasks and much of the shaping. It is Ash with Teak Oil finish.


----------



## banshee67 (May 23, 2010)

Clifford_Parker said:


> Until recently I have used a DeWalt reciprocating saw with a 14" 6TPI blade for blocking and roughing all of my bigger pieces. This chair is the first piece I have done using my Stihl 017 for those tasks and much of the shaping. It is Ash with Teak Oil finish.








man that thing is sweet! nice job


----------



## MostShady1 (May 24, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Beefie (May 24, 2010)

That is some great work. It is to bad you don't see more ash being used for projects.

Beefie

Rep sent for a awsome wood working.


----------



## Clifford_Parker (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments.

Beefie, I love working in the harder woods like Ash, Oak, Hickory, etc because of the warmth and beauty of the wood and grain. The Ash borers haven't reached here yet but a lot of people are removing trees that look like they are weakened and might be most susceptible. I have been finding more at the yardwaste site lately.


----------



## NEP (May 25, 2010)

Cool chair.




I like it, nice work!


----------



## rwilk (Jul 19, 2010)

i think it is wonderful. great job.


----------



## pwoller (Sep 13, 2010)

That chair is awesome. How do you keep it from cracking along the edges while it dries? Or is it dried already?


----------



## Oneday (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely job, well done.


----------

